
This man wants to destroy Amazon - iProject
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/08/02/destroy-amazon/?iid=SF_F_River
======
narad
Rakuten CEO has stated in the comments that their business model is not like
Amazon market place and they would focus on how to empower mid to small size
merchants.

